# Hathcock target sniper



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've decided it's a lot more fun to make really pretty slingshots that are very functional, as opposed to the exact same pattern over and over. I've made a LOT of Cowboys and some Jade Dragons... but the target models named after Carlos N. Hathcock, the greatest sniper of all time, are a real nice platform to test out and make out of different materials.

This one, which is from the Pocket Predator series... is a Hathcock target sniper style.
It has a black G10 core with dymondwood desert cammo sides. Super strong, super accurate... and a real looker on top of it all.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

THAT is an awesome frame Bud! I can appreciate the work that went into it too. I like the way your handle cants also. I think this frame and my own Classic Ergo design are the only ones currently that incorporate that important (I think) feature. Excellent job Bill! Flatband


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

It would be nice if that was my G10 Target Master. LOL!

WOW! That's all I can say!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Flatband said:


> THAT is an awesome frame Bud! I can appreciate the work that went into it too. I like the way your handle cants also. I think this frame and my own Classic Ergo design are the only ones currently that incorporate that important (I think) feature. Excellent job Bill! Flatband


Thank you Flatband your expert feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Come on Bill, you are making us all look bad! However I love it, so keep up the good work. Your Cowboy is the first ergo that I have shot very well. I think that you ergo’s a hallmark in the slingshot frame design. -- Tex


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Bill you make amazing slinghots, all your Pocket Predators are very unique.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's getting hard to come up with words. But that praise coming from Tex and Flatband above is about as high an accolade as one can get.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

They just keep getting better... That is the best looker so far. They have all been great.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

My compliments to your work.......again!!!!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I Just-UM-Well, UHhhh-MMM- Yeah It's real fine-can't come up with right wording= What would something like that cost a person??
It is ART, that can be used as a catapult , RIGHT???


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

That's amazing,
is it for sale? if it is pm me asap


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for ALL the kinds words Guys!

This particular one was sold within 15 minutes of my posting it...

I can and will make another Hathcock, but using Walnut Dymondwood with a G10 center. It'll be similar to my avatar, same wood color but polished more, have only 2 rivets and a black G10 center. Should be able to start on that Thursday or Friday. It will be $100, shipping and bands included.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That really is awesome, beautiful work. Can you ship to the UK?
Martin


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

No problem Martin, but it will cost $8 more for the extra shipping though.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Great I will pm you when I have the money, I'm looking foward to shooting one of these I think its a fantastic design.
Martin.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Very nice !
Congratulations.

Xavier


----------

